# FC-335 Classics Moonphase - movement and build quality



## andreih8017

Hi!

I'm interested in buying an FC Classics Moonphase with FC-335 movement and I can't find any info on the movement. Is it an in-house movement, or is it some mainstream ETA? And do you know anything about this movement in terms of build quality?

And how is the FC-335 compared to the ETA 2897 like the one found on Tissot Le Locle Power Reserve (that would be my second choice for a watch)?

I could use some opinions on this type of watch, if there are some owners around here 

Thank you,


----------



## KazeKei

FC335 is an modified caliber from an ETA and not an inhouse movement. 
I would think it is comparable with the ETA2897. 
Better get the FC slimline series if you are interested in a moonphase movement made inhouse 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

More specifically, the FC-335 starts out as a Sellita SW-200 that is modified by FC with the moon phase module. This would make it more akin to the ETA 2824 series than the 289x series. Pretty much anything in the FC-300 series starts out as an SW-200 or, in older models, an ETA 2824. 

FC manufacture movements will be designated by FC-700 series or FC-900 series.


----------



## Nokie

Their 700 and 900 series models are the ones with in-house movements. Everything else is off the shelf.


----------



## andreih8017

I just bought the watch and I couldn't be happier with it. But I have a few questions:

1. Do you have any idea on what the grade of the movement is?
2. Is it normal for the date hand to start moving between 11 PM and 12 PM and date to be fully changed 5-10 mins before midnight?
3. Why does the moonphase change at around 3 PM and not on midnight? Isn't it "connected" to the date somehow?

Thanks


----------

